# Width of thin kerf cut



## rnweller (Aug 29, 2012)

I seen hundreds of references to thin kerf table saw blades, but very few citings of the actual width of the kerf.  Mr Eagle mentioned the Freud Diablo with a kerf of .059.  Are there any table saw blades, 7.5 or 10 inches, with a thinner kerf?  Thanks for any help.

Norm


----------



## alphageek (Aug 29, 2012)

In a 10" blade its tough to find anything thinner than 3/32 (around .09")...  In 7" blade the size you stated is about as thin as I've seen (approximately 2/32).

If you want to go thinner, your best bet is to switch to a bandsaw.   There you can get down to around 1/32 or so.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2012)

I found a 7.5 at Ace Hardware that was a little thinner, I believe. It is a good name brand blade (can't remember name just now) and I use it for many of my inlays. If I can remember where I put it, I'll come back and post the name and thickness.


----------



## rnweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Alpha and Billy,

Thanks for the info.  I would be interested in kerf width of the blade from Ace.  Anyone else have knowledge of a thinner kerf?  Many thanks.

Norm


----------



## KenV (Aug 29, 2012)

0.059 is just under 1/16 inch

Slitting saws will go smaller -- but not on your table saw


----------



## rnweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Ken.  The Diablo will probably be the best blade unless the one from Billy is smaller.  I'm wanting to try some of the feather inlays.  Many thanks, again.

Norm


----------



## TomW (Aug 29, 2012)

I LOVE this blade!  Total Saw Solutions : saw blades and other tooling for the woodworking, metal and plastics industries  thinnest 10 inch blade you'll find.

Tom


----------



## skiprat (Aug 29, 2012)

You could use Slitting Saw blades in a tile cutter. Or rig up an arbor in your lathe

Slitting ( sometimes called Slotting ) saw blades come in thicknesses down to paper thin:wink:

Here are a couple done with a 0.5mm blade. I have some blades ( but not used yet ) that are almost as thin as aluminium cooking foil:biggrin:

Just remember that while thin is nice, it is more important to match the inlay to the kerf without gaps


----------



## rnweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Tom,

Think I'll go with the 7.5 Diablo.  Thinner and much less expensive.  Appreciate the input.

Norm


----------



## rnweller (Aug 29, 2012)

Steven,

Thanks for your input.  I am always in awe of your work.  I perfer to work on the table saw versus the lathe with the slitting blades for the feather blanks.  Thank you.

Norm


----------



## holmqer (Aug 29, 2012)

+1 for slitting saw, you can get an arbor with 1/2" shank really cheap from Grizzly and the blades in 1/64" increments for a few dollars each.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, I just checked one of two that I use (can't seem to find the other - it may be on my other table saw I used on my daughters flooring). It is Ace Professional brand, 7.25 ", 24 carbide teeth and is between .057 and .058" according to my calipers (they couldn't decide). My memory is telling me that the other one is even thinner, but it is not to be trusted. If that blade is on the other saw, I'm gonna need to get it anyway, but that might be awhile. Sorry, Norm, that's the best I could do tonight.


----------



## KenV (Aug 29, 2012)

TomW said:


> I LOVE this blade!  Total Saw Solutions : saw blades and other tooling for the woodworking, metal and plastics industries  thinnest 10 inch blade you'll find.
> 
> Tom



The dime measured 0.054   but that is a lot of cost for about 0 .005 inch.


Looks to be impressive for work with rare wood.


----------



## btboone (Aug 29, 2012)

Did somebody say thin kerf?  :biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Aug 29, 2012)

btboone said:


> Did somebody say thin kerf?  :biggrin:



Rofl.... That was NOT a table saw cut!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 29, 2012)

Play fair, Bruce!! LOL!


----------



## rnweller (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that responded.  I'll check Ace to see what they have and also try to pick up a Diablo.  Now to get the table saw jig finished.

Norm


----------



## TomW (Aug 30, 2012)

KenV said:


> TomW said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE this blade!  Total Saw Solutions : saw blades and other tooling for the woodworking, metal and plastics industries  thinnest 10 inch blade you'll find.
> ...



Yep.  I forgot to mention that I went with the 10" so my SawStop :biggrin: would still be on alert!

Tom


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 30, 2012)

I just found this blade on Amazon for $17.72. It lists at .05" thick and may be the blade in my other saw.


----------



## rnweller (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Billy,

I checked further and that blade has a .071 kerf and not .05.  Do you have a number for the Ace blade?  The Ace or Diablo may have the thinnest available.  I had sent you an email earlier.  Thank you for all your help and everyone that responded.

Norm


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, folks, I owe y'all an aplogy. My Ace blade is NOT .058" it is .068". I'm going to blame my failing eyes and the dim light of the garage. I also found the other blade that I use. It is a 7.25" Avanti that measures .071" thick. Again, my apologies! The photo shows the two blades in case anyone is interested in getting one.


----------



## rnweller (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Billy,

I appreciate you taking the time to check your blades.  This has been quite a learning experience trying to find the width of the thin kerfs.  It now seems that the Freud Diablo, D0740X or D0760X, has the thinnest kerf at .059.  Dewalt may be the next thinnest at .063.  There 40 tooth blades are DW3194, DW3594B10 and DW3594L and the 60 tooth blades are DW3196, DW3596B10 and DW3596L.  It took alot of digging and time to find the kerf information for these saw blades.  I also could not find this information on many of the other name brand blades.  They just say thin kerf or ultra thin kerf, but no specific measurements.  I hope this information will be helpful to others.  Thanks to everyone for the help.

Norm


----------

